
Show HN: I created a file transfer website that doesn't involve a server - shaylevi2
It uses WebRTC to allow peer-to-peer sharing, so you can send files to devices on the network using super fast WiFi speed. You can send to anyone on the web though.<p>Drag files, get a download link and send it. Enjoy<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cend.me
======
shaylevi2
Use cases I found this exceptionally useful:

* I wanna send files from my phone to my computer that's under the same network.

* I wanna send pictures from my device to someone else's device that is 2 feet away from me without losing quality via WhatsApp or Facebook Messenger.

* I wanna send files from my computer to my father's computer without uploading it to some cloud service or establishing a shared folder.

* I wanna send personal/confidential files from my computer or device to someone else without it being logged or saved somewhere, in a direct communication manner.

------
benologist
HN has a "Show" section for showing off projects and stuff, you can submit to
it by starting your title with "Show HN".

~~~
shaylevi2
Did not know that, thanks!

------
arnaudbud
Feel free to "Show" on [http://rtc.news](http://rtc.news) too

------
shaylevi2
Forgot to mention, Chrome works 100%, FF is good up to 16MB, in end January FF
will be 100% as well.

